# Pot~A~Gold Indian and Mosquito Opens (High Payouts)



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the apps done now still awaiting to finalize sponsors for these events. We had a great time doing the Mosquito Lake event last year even with the lake not having much water in it. We anticipate a full field this year. Last year our first year we had over 50 teams.The website has been re-done this year to make it much easier to navigate and use cell phone to view it. Be patient with us it is still being worked on. Our pay pal option is up and running with the online entry and we already have taken entries for Mosquito. Ohio Bass Angler and Ohio Bass Blog have the apps as well. We will be getting them out to the stores very soon.


Thanks, Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have the Pot~A~Gold page now available like last year for the Mosquito Lake and Indian Lake event. It has the pre-signs etc. I am still working on sponsors for the Mosquito event but left up last years sponsors for now. Payouts are now listed as well for each event. I have to fix the Pay-Pal option on the Indian event to 200.00 rather than the 295.00 it shows currently. I hope to have it fixed this evening. The POG pages are under the events tab. Scroll down to the opens and you will find them both there. I apologize for the time it has taken to get all this updated. I have also mailed apps to Rodmakers Shoppe,Land Big Fish and the Ashland Fin Feather Fur Outfitters on Thursday 01/10. Any questions please contact me.


Thanks, Jami Norman


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Rumor going on we cancelled Indian. We have not! We are up to 20 pre registered and had a lot of interest from the open participants at Indian 06/16. We anticipate somewhere between 30-40 boats. We also have waived the late fee so you can sign up at ramp as well. Please try to pay ahead of time it makes my life much easier.

Jami


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Projected payout on 40 boats.
1st 3,000
2nd 1,500
3rd 900
4th 600
5th 400
6th free entry 2014 
& 1st out a money pack and fin gift cards 400.00 est. Value ( will change for lower amount of boats) big bass each day if everyone gets in 400.00 each day.


----------

